# Long Lines



## Kendra (Jul 16, 2011)

Many times I've resisted ordering myself a set of long lines, not able to justify the cost when I could use lunge lines or driving lines or something instead. I've decided now though, that I'll use them enough that it would be okay to splurge. Now, of course, I don't know where it was that I've seen them! Can someone point me in the right direction? I'm also looking for a good harness pad without fur on it, so advice on that would be welcome too!

Thank you!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 16, 2011)

Kendra, Carriage House (here in BC but they are on line too) carries a really nice set of leather long lines. I think they are on sale at the moment as well. They are a beautiful supple lines that I've been coveting since I first saw them. The other option that has occurred to me just recently is a set of single driving lines for a full size horse. I haven't checked it out yet but either leather or a nice set of beta lines (they would not need the same cleaning as leather which is good IMO since the ends of mine would often be dragging thro the mud.


----------



## Katie Iceton (Jul 19, 2011)

I am looking at a pad from mini express called a waffle/theraeutic pad for my synthetic harness I am ordering, because I dont like the fur ones either!!

Haha I just use two web rope things from a pet store I bought a few years ago, I think they are 15 or 20 ft long? and I like them because they are light, but if your going to splurge then get leather


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 19, 2011)

Some driving trainers insist on having rolled long lines, as they create less drag. Driving Essentials has 30' ones, but that would drive me crazy with a mini. I just use longe lines and reins. Since I have sizes from mini to horse, I can choose how much rein I need.

If I used harness pads (I believe that the harness should fit well enough that they aren't needed, though), I would use the "Gator Hide" pads. They are available from Iowa Valley Carriage.

Myrna


----------



## Kim (Jul 20, 2011)

I got my long lines from Ride N Drive...they might even be at Red Deer this weekend?? We have two pairs - you can borrow one to see if you like them.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jul 20, 2011)

Had ours made by Andrew Wood of A W Harness


----------



## Kendra (Jul 20, 2011)

Christine and I were at Ride N Drive today and I picked up some there. I got the pony length rather than the mini - I think I'll be happy with them!

Thanks everyone for the input!


----------

